# Danville utility worker dies following electrocution



## cl2sparky (Jan 3, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> DANVILLE, Va. (WDBJ7) A Danville utility worker has died after being electrocuted at a job site Thursday morning.
> 
> A spokesperson for Danville's city manager said Samuel Thompson, an employee of Danville Power and Light, was electrocuted while working on a power line on Applewood Drive in Pittsylvania County.
> 
> ...


May he rest in peace!!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Always drives it home when you hear the guy was an old-hand: Experience doesn't make people immune from accidents.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

That's really sad. Given his age, he was very likely looking forward to retirement. 

It'd sure be nice to know how this happened.


----------

